# Packing and shipping Jelly Soap



## mhawk85 (Sep 25, 2014)

I made some Jelly soaps today and wanted to send them to a buddy of mine. They seem solid enough I dont have to keep them in the fridge but i have no clue how to mail them and making sure they hold on.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 26, 2014)

What do you mean by hold on?  I just put them in a jar with a screw on lid.  Make absolutely sure that they will no longer melt or turn too mushy.  They must be firm even after a few days out of the fridge (I am assuming you used a preservative).  I am also assuming you made slabs like bar soap or larger and did not cut it up.  I'm not really sure what other type of container you could use other than a jar with a screw lid or a tight snap lid.


----------



## mhawk85 (Sep 26, 2014)

I just keep hearing that they need to be stored in the refrigerator. The ones made do just fine sitting by the shower. But people scared me


----------



## mhawk85 (Sep 26, 2014)

I make them in containers that they can live in. You squeeze it and the soap pops out


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 26, 2014)

Those are really cool!


----------



## shaan (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow! These look great! What a lovely gift!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 26, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## mhawk85 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you use a preservative or the vodka?


----------



## mhawk85 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nope. Why?


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 27, 2014)

Because with the extra water and gelatin, you may get nasties growing.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow, jelly soap!  Never heard of it, seen it, or read a discussion on it.  My horizon is broadened. Good luck to ya, mhawk!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 27, 2014)

wow, never knew jelly soaps existed .... looks good . does it last long in the shower like regular soap? how do you keep it between wash ?


----------



## freesia792 (Sep 27, 2014)

mhawk85 said:


> I make them in containers that they can live in. You squeeze it and the soap pops out



Your soap is just beautiful! How does a person make it so clear and soft, yet solid?


----------



## Susie (Sep 27, 2014)

I had never heard of it either, so I hit Google:

http://www.ehow.com/how_6113381_make-jelly-soap.html

This would be something fun to make for children, and maybe have them help with the not-so-dangerous parts.  They could pick the colors and fragrances, then take them home at the end of the day.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2014)

There is a company now that makes the jelly soap base which is preserved and can be sold. Lush came out with jelly soap several years ago


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 27, 2014)

Have I ever mentioned how much I adore Soaping 101...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-OkFeuv7OE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-OkFeuv7OE[/ame]


----------



## mhawk85 (Sep 27, 2014)

I get 2 uses out of mine with no waste and my kids love them. It better small since I dont use vodka in them.  But for the ones I plan to sell I will add the alcohol


----------



## mhawk85 (Sep 27, 2014)

Im glad ive introduced something new to you that haven't heard of it. Its a great thing to share


----------

